

Developers in Eastern/Central Europe - dsq

Hi,
Our fledgling company is considering outsourcing for relatively complex front-end web app development (not your regular blog). We are considering, for example, Romanian developers. We would be glad to hear insights on this issue.
Thanks...
======
easterneu
Eastern Europe programmers are very good. They have strong knowledge of
mathematics and algorithms. Romania,Estonia, Serbia, Croatia, same school.

~~~
dsq
Our requirements include ability to communicate well in English. What is the
best site for finding such developers?

------
dsq


